# Different Kinds Of Driving Carts



## LauraB

As you probably know there are a lot of different types of carts for different types of horses. Most drafts in cart use a meadowbrook cart or other large wheeled cart. Light horses and ponies usually use a show cart (Jerald, Houghton, or other brand) when being shown. These carts are very light and fairly easy to transport. They also usually have very glossy paint jobs and patent leather appointments. The basket of the cart also has a vinyl or patent covering called a boot. This adds to the overall appearance of the cart. Is also allowable to show light horses and ponies in a meadowbrook but these are much heavier and harder to transport. Easy-entry carts are considered more of a training cart that are great to use at home. They also can be used at lower level shows but if you want to show at regional or national level shows it would be best to invest in a show cart. Minis are usually shown in show carts (just much smaller version of the light horse show carts) but easy-entry carts are fine to use at local shows. Keep in mind that if you want to show your pony or mini in a roadster class that you must use a closed arch (this is when bars extend out from the frame of the cart which form a wheel guard) cart with no basket what so ever but has sturrips instead. This will look very similar to a standardbred racing cart. Some show carts do convert to a roadstercart. Most people that show have a show cart and a working or pleasure cart. Personal I use a Jerald show cart when showing and for a work cart I use a 100 year old meadowbrook style cart. My work cart is much heavier and has more pull resistance but I like that because when I get to a show and use my light show cart my horse just seems to glide effortlessly!


----------



## kickshaw

great info Laura! what breed do you drive?


----------



## LauraB

I show a Paint and Pinto gelding in the horse driving and english classes at Pinto shows. Driving my horse is one of my favorite things to do, he also loves it. I have a mini gelding that is registered AMHR and Pinto. He is great fun to drive and very competitive at shows. At Pinto shows I take my horse in one class and then in the very next class I show my mini. It is great fun going back and forth between big and small. You can see both of my horses in my barn. I went to Michigan State University and they actually have a Draft horse driving class. I took it as an elective my senior year and it was so much fun. We were able to drive single horses and teams every week and I even drove a four horse hitch during one class. We had to learn all the different types of carts and wagons for the class.


----------



## kickshaw

that's awesome! I have an ASB that drives


----------



## kiester

I want to start getting my paint mare carting!


----------



## 3neighs

That's great, kiester, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty

I have absolutely no desire to show but I did just train my mare to cart as I always wanted to have a horse that could pull a cart. I mainly want to just cart around the neighborhood and on a rare occasion take it somewhere (state gamelands or in national forests) and cart. What would be a comfortable cart for everyday use and even take my husband or my neices for a ride.


----------



## lillie

for 2 adults a two wheeled exercise cart is very good, as it is easy to manouver and not too expensive, but make sure it has some sort of springs, so you dont get jolted to death, every bump you go over! it would take 2 adults or one adult and 2 smaller children, you can also get them wider that would take 3 adults. low entry is great, as you can get in and out quickly, ie if you need to get to your horses head. make sure it has a swingle tree if you use a breast collar on your horse. a full collar doesnt need one, but with a breast collar, you need the swingle tree so the horse doesnt get rubbed sore on it's chest. here in uk you sometimes see carts with motorbike wheels or car wheels; dont get a cart that has been made using car wheels. there is too much drag, which makes it harder for the horse to pull, and if you get a puncture in one it can be nasty- sharp swerves to the sides, and a loud noise as it bursts, which can spook your horse, and cause an accident. but there are nice made for the purpose carts available fairly cheaply anyway, just dont be tempted to get a " bargain" with car wheels on it!!


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty

Thanks lillie I had trained her this fall with a amish training cart that had big wooden wheels and let me tell you that on the roads it was ridiculously loud and not a very smooth ride. I have a training/exercise cart but it isn't and easy entry and there isn't alot of leg room so I haven't used it on her yet as I wanted to be sure that I could get out like you said to her head. My training cart has bicycle tires on it which I assumed would be more comfortable but I wasn't sure.


----------



## lillie

how big is she? i tried to get a better look on your avatar as she seems tall- not sure whether bike wheels would be high enough to balance the cart, and robust enough. i dont know the manufacturers of carts over there, wish i could figure out how to post pictures, and i would post one for you!!!


----------

